# APC UPS's, are there any value to them?



## Captobvious (Dec 4, 2012)

I have access to a number of APC UPS's and was wondering if there is any value to these aside from using them as a boat anchor? Are the batteries worth anything? Obviously there's going to be some boards in them that can be processed but that's all I can think of.... they feel like more effort than they're worth. Anyone know for sure though?


----------



## resabed01 (Dec 4, 2012)

The value is mostly in copper, aluminum and steel. There is a bit of PMs on the PC board, not much. The battery may have resale value if it's not to old. There will be a date code on the battery, anything older than about 5 years old won't be worth reselling and they would need to be tested to see if they can hold a charge. Which would be time and effort on your part.
If they are working, reselling them intact will be your best bet. Shipping is a killer on these things.


----------



## Captobvious (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool, so my first thought was right after all.... more effort than they're worth

Thanks for saving me a headache :mrgreen:


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 4, 2012)

I like battery backups.

I sold $243.00 worth of batteries last Saturday to my local scrapyard. They are lead/acid batteries like car batteries.

The transformers sell as "small motors" at my local scrap yard.

The boards sell to Boardsort @ $0.60 per pound as "mid grade" boards.

There is brass in the receptacle portion.

The larger units have nice thick copper wire internally and in the power cable.

Most people are happily surprised that I take them.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good rule of thumb in scrapping. The heavier, the better.


----------



## Captobvious (Dec 4, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> I like battery backups.
> 
> I sold $243.00 worth of batteries last Saturday to my local scrapyard. They are lead/acid batteries like car batteries.
> 
> ...



How many batteries did the $243 worth involve?


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 5, 2012)

That was $.36 per pound for 675 pounds of batteries. I don't know how many batteries there were - I put them in milk crates and keep stacking them up until I need some quick cash.


----------

